# hello from michigan



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I hope all continues to go well. I started with 4 hives this March 30th. With only one you are missing a lot of interesting happenings. They are all different in one way or another.


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello from a fellow Michigan Beek. I too started this year after being out for a few years. I only bought two packages and a nuc and caught a swarm, so I have four now. It is interesting seeing the difference in hives.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

welcome from yet another guy from MI. My first year with bees and started with three nucs. i had to split one of them today in an effort to prevent swarming. I'll likely have to do the same with another one of them. It is amazing how differently hives behave and grow in the same conditions.


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes it is. The swarm that I caught is going like gang busters and the one nuc I bought is also doing well. Makes think about not going with packages next year.


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome from Midland, MI. I've got four packages going now I just installed little while ago and I've got 3 from last year. One is going wild, two deeps full of bees, I just supered it w/ a comb box and a shallow see what they can do with it. Almost thinking I should have split it but I had a similar hive last year that was super strong and it produced a potload of honey and just kept giving them room. Crossing my fingers they all get rocking. Did my first ever cutout two days ago also. Learn something just about everyday it seems!

Good luck
Brad


----------



## Droning.Along.in.Michigan (May 29, 2013)

I would like to have more hives, I have the boxes for them, am in the city S-E MI, just above detroit really, and have multiple properties and it is not against any city ordinance to raise bees here, but it isn't like there are swarms just hanging around....in fact, there were no honey bees even seen until I put my hive in frankly. now I see them in my flower beds and garden and on my fruit trees, and it makes me smile.

Neighbors so far are 'bee'ing ok about it, though I'm willing to bet many do not know I have them, and well I want to bring honey bees back into the area. I am going to 'try' to divide my hive if it survives and make more hives as I go along. we'll see what we see I suppose. anyone wants to donate some bees to the cause, here I am...haha....I know, 'real' unusual on a bee forum right?


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

Greetings from Marquette, Mich. in the upper peninsula. We are it's year beeks, started this year with 2 langstroth hives and 1 top bar hive. Hope you enjoy them as much as my wife and I do. Monty


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

hello from Ludington


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

I love Ludington. I would live there in a second. 
How many hives do you have?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DAM!


----------



## Luke B (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello DAM, I'm a newbee just north of you near Pt Huron. How did you acquire your hive? I ended up going across the state to pick up my pkgs, which originated in GA... Im hoping to find more options nearby for next year.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

jsbyers said:


> I love Ludington. I would live there in a second.
> How many hives do you have?


I guess about 60 right now


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know where you are Luke B but I think the Dadant store in Albion is near Labsing. I think they have bees in the spring. I got some a few years back but now I am on the SW side of the state and can get them here.


----------



## captwillie (May 7, 2012)

Welcome
I went into winter with 5 hives and came out with four. Six new starts this yr.


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

Luke B said:


> Hello DAM, I'm a newbee just north of you near Pt Huron. How did you acquire your hive? I ended up going across the state to pick up my pkgs, which originated in GA... Im hoping to find more options nearby for next year.



Any of the bee clubs in SE Mich. can provide resources for queens and packages. Mid-Michigan Bee club near Davison, 7 Ponds Bee Club near Metamora/Lapeer and SEMBA (SouthEastMichiganBeeAssociation) all will take orders in January or so. There is also a new bee club starting up in the Port Huron/St. Clair area. There are several members from the 7 ponds bee club who live in your area. Bob Hollis of Golden Harvest Apiaries in Almont supplies wooden ware, queens and packages from GA for the Mid Michigan and 7 Ponds bee clubs. Dave Anthony of AWS Bees in Swartz Creek supplies queens and packages for several states from CA (Olivarez) and Keith Lazar supplies wooden ware and packages through SEMBA. SEMBA's annual Bee class also provides packages from GA for it's member students. I have used all of these resources, and can highly recommend each of them. Several members of each of these clubs also sell nucs. So, you do have some "local" options available to you.


----------

